# Bearded Dragon Tail Kink!!! Help!!!



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was just holding my bearded dragon and i found a kink about half way down in its tail.

its not running around or anything like it usually does.

it had poo all over its tail so i cleaned it, i might have been a bit rough and broke its tail causing the kink? 

it was fine earlier on, running around etc.


PLEASE HELP!! what shall i do ?

it didnt eat alot today either.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

James2007 said:


> I was just holding my bearded dragon and i found a kink about half way down in its tail.
> 
> its not running around or anything like it usually does.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but i think a pic would be a great help in diagnosing the problem. Does it not even want to walk?


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

James2007 said:


> I was just holding my bearded dragon and i found a kink about half way down in its tail.
> 
> its not running around or anything like it usually does.
> 
> ...


hiya its probably hurt it somehow and is probably in a little bit of pain it will more than likely stay a kink now and wont affect it when its older.


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

so i dont really need to worry about it then?

and also its tail still looks slightly translucent even though it has shed it ages ago! is this retained shed?


----------



## bluerose (Jan 20, 2008)

Has it got a UVB light,and calcium in its diet? as lizards that get Metabolic bone disease can develop kinked tails and also get quite lethargic.


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

One of mine has a kinked tail and a hunched lower spine she runs abit funny but otherwise absolutely fine and healthy. It was like that when i got her so not sure what happened but she doesnt seem bothered about it


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

If it's something that's recently happened then I'd recommend getting her checked by a vet - if it is a break, it's cruel to just leave her without getting it properly looked at.


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

i doesnt seem to hert her at all when i touch the kinked area.

and today it seems fine, running around and head bobbing on everything.


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

My beardie has 2 kinks in his tail, both recieved from its past owners, but hasnt had any since living with me, i need to ask do you put calcium on your beardies food?


----------



## James2007 (Oct 9, 2007)

yes i do.

every other day on its crix with nutrobal.


----------

